# "Bumped" into old OM this weekend



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

*&quot;Bumped&quot; into old OM this weekend*

I knew the day would come where this might happen, since we moved back to the A town. We were out with a group of 15 friends (mostly couples) at a nightclub, I turn to the left and there he is, talking to one of my distant friends. Apparently they grew up in the same small town, which I was unaware of.

My reaction was unique, in that I avoided looking his way for probably 10 minutes as we were standing there in a large group of patrons next to the dance floor. My first thought was to bend down and whisper in my wife's ear (XXXX is here to my left, just ignore him. If he tries to speak to you, remember our plan) The plan is to say only 4 words (Get away from us). If he doesn't take the hint (as his W assured me he would), then other contingency plans were available, including identifying him as a Jody to about 50 veterans who were there , which would not have ended well for him.

I heard my friends wife ask OM where his wife was, and he said she went to a graduation event, then home. Eventually he moved away from our group of friends and went to talk with a couple of young girls for the rest of the night.

My overwhelming feeling was one of protection, even though those who know our history know that my wife played a part as well. I wanted to make sure she was OK and forewarned just in case. We spent most of the evening dancing to a great band.

Only 1 time in the whole evening did our eyes meet, when I was walking to the restroom. He smirked and maybe started to say something but I ignored him and kept walking past with my friend. My older brother and wife kept a eye on my wife whenever I stepped away. 

Later I asked my W her thoughts. She said OM was probably jealous of seeing us happy, with fellow LT couples, dancing and having fun. While he was still out over drinking and trying to pick up young girls while his wife is at home.

In hindsight, should we have altered our behavior just because this ass clown from 12+ yrs ago was around?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

What war was he a Jody from? Vietnam? The term does not apply to any later wars. If so, how was he spending the evening with "young girls"? Isn't that creepy?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> What war was he a Jody from? Vietnam? The term does not apply to any later wars. If so, how was he spending the evening with "young girls"? Isn't that creepy?


Every veteran knows that a Jody is a guy who tries to sleep with military guy's wives while they are deployed, and the term is still in great use today as the global wars on terrorism continue. 

And every Jody knows there will be a "day of reckoning" when the serviceman returns and finds out what happened.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: &quot;Bumped&quot; into old OM this weekend*



MAJDEATH said:


> I knew the day would come where this might happen, since we moved back to the A town. We were out with a group of 15 friends (mostly couples) at a nightclub, I turn to the left and there he is, talking to one of my distant friends. Apparently they grew up in the same small town, which I was unaware of.
> 
> My reaction was unique, in that I avoided looking his way for probably 10 minutes as we were standing there in a large group of patrons next to the dance floor. My first thought was to bend down and whisper in my wife's ear (XXXX is here to my left, just ignore him. If he tries to speak to you, remember our plan) The plan is to say only 4 words (Get away from us). If he doesn't take the hint (as his W assured me he would), then other contingency plans were available, including *identifying him as a Jody to about 50 veterans who were there* , which would not have ended well for him.
> 
> ...


 I would like to meet Jody someday too.. he has a lot of Friends all over the world..


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Bumped&quot; into old OM this weekend*

MAJDEATH,

So you didn't take videos of him talking with young girls?

Better yet hire a PI to trail the guy and get evidence, or hire a prostitute to seduce him.

Present his current W with a gift wrapped package of evidence.

Is this the gent. who is a sport announcer? Put up posters in the stadium. 

Tamat


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

TAMAT said:


> MAJDEATH,
> 
> So you didn't take videos of him talking with young girls?
> 
> ...


Some good ideas. I even considered investigating him after the facts came out last year. I bet he goes to the same places with the same routines. But after talking to his W, she is clueless and would allow him to blame her for his cheating.

And part of me says that's the OMW problem to deal with. Apparently he hasn't changed his ways. He had his arms around the girls trying to get them to dance with him, to no avail.

BTW, it's not the sports announcer guy. He probably would have his arms around some dudes.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't understand how you didn't walk over there and confront the a-hole. That took some serious self-control, I'm sure.

I would have been vibrating with rage.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Why not make his sorry arse so uncomfortable that he left?

A beer in the face usually makes cheaters uncomfortable, and they sometimes need knuckle to mouth rescucitation shortly thereafter.

I could not watch that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> Why not make his sorry arse so uncomfortable that he left?
> 
> A beer in the face usually makes cheaters uncomfortable, and they sometimes need knuckle to mouth rescucitation shortly thereafter.
> 
> ...


During the 10 minutes I was standing there after first seeing him, so many thoughts went through my mind. I did think of just beating the crap out of him right there. 
I also thought about making an excuse to leave the group and watch from a distance to see if he would try to approach my W. I also wanted to ask him some questions like "is there something you want to tell me"? There were lots of scenarios going thru my head, but in the end I did not want to risk the successful life I have now over some POSOM who is a drunk and a womanizer.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Maj I think deep down you're more concerned about your wife's reaction than yours.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

ThePheonix said:


> Maj I think deep down you're more concerned about your wife's reaction than yours.


Well I didn't think she was gonna run over to OM and start taking her clothes off! In fact, she clung very close to me after I mentioned he was around.
But Phoenix I know what you were thinking: what if I wasn't around, how would she have reacted? I don't know for sure but I suspect very similar (avoiding him).


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

OP, I always get the impression that your wife never truly gave you the remorse you needed, and that IMHO you will never trust her again.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> OP, I always get the impression that your wife never truly gave you the remorse you needed, and that IMHO you will never trust her again.


Could one of the reasons be that he has 40 threads in less than a year?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> OP, I always get the impression that your wife never truly gave you the remorse you needed, and that IMHO you will never trust her again.


She has expressed great remorse and regret for her actions, but I will never fully trust her again.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Bumped&quot; into old OM this weekend*



Sammy64 said:


> I would like to meet Jody someday too.. he has a lot of Friends all over the world..


There are Jodys around every active duty base. Local law enforcement usually turns a blind eye to "Jody Justice" when the deployed husband returns.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Bumped&quot; into old OM this weekend*



MAJDEATH said:


> There are Jodys around every active duty base. Local law enforcement usually turns a blind eye to "Jody Justice" when the deployed husband returns.


This is true, but only when the local law likes the military.

There was a officer that everyone looked up to that found out about his wife right before he got home. He had his suspicions for years, then he knew she would cheat every time he deployed. When he debarked from the aircraft with his brothers and sisters she came running to him with flowers. He lifted her off here feet about a foot with his foot between her legs. He walked on with out saying a word along with everyone else. The word got around and everyone knew what she was doing before he had returned. Nothing was ever done to him for that, no witnesses. 

Not saying this was right, just something I know about. No, I did not witness this but the story got around. Happened back in 1992.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: &quot;Bumped&quot; into old OM this weekend*



MAJDEATH said:


> He smirked and maybe started to say something but I ignored him and kept walking past with my friend. My older brother and wife kept a eye on my wife whenever I stepped away.
> 
> Later I asked my W her thoughts. She said OM was probably jealous of seeing us happy


He was smirking because he banged your wife and got away with it.

And you're "protecting" what he's already stolen. The vault's empty bud. 

Wake up and dump your cheating wife. You've been played for a fool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cgr7eCyM2I


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> > He smirked and maybe started to say something but I ignored him and kept walking past with my friend. My older brother and wife kept a eye on my wife whenever I stepped away.
> ...


Because I should follow relationship advice from the Jersey Shore idiots?

If anything my W used him as a temporary fill-in. You don't know women very well.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

In hindsight, I should have taken a couple a pics or video of this d-bag with his arms wrapped around the young blonde girls, and sent it to his wife.


----------

